# Qui dorm amb un gos, al final borden dos



## roseruf

Hola a tots, 
  Algú coneix la equivalència castellana d’aquesta expressió, si es que n’hi ha?
  Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

No tinc molt clar que vol dir, però potser "al final todo se pega (menos la hermosura)"?

Pero com he dit n´estic res segur.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## roseruf

Donc sí! Penso que es aquesta!
Moltes gràcies.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

no se com va exactament però n'hi ha una que diu que,

_Quien va con un cojo, si al año no cojea, renquea._

Segur que l'*Ant* la sap.

RIU


----------



## Antpax

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> no se com va exactament però n'hi ha una que diu que,
> 
> _Quien va con un cojo, si al año no cojea, renquea._
> 
> Segur que l'*Ant* la sap.
> 
> RIU


 
Gràcies Riu, perque ara sé una expresió més.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Antpax said:


> Gràcies Riu, perque ara sé una expresió més.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Ets de por!


----------



## Antpax

RIU said:


> Ets de por!


 
Creo que aquí me has pillado ¿qué quiere decir?.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Antpax said:


> Creo que aquí me has pillado ¿qué quiere decir?.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Ah, disculpa, quiere decir que eres increible con tus salidas. Tú sí que me has pillado con lo de que ya sabes otra expresión más.


----------



## roseruf

Doncs sí, aquesta es nova! I molt bona! Gracies a tots.
Roser


----------

